# Southern research down?



## herstephens (Jun 12, 2013)

Been checking the last two days and site is still down... Anyone hear anything?


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jun 13, 2013)

This is happening an awful lot lately ....


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 13, 2013)

From my understanding its a bump in the road.  Their url has been shut down from abroad.




imashortee said:


> Been checking the last two days and site is still down... Anyone hear anything?


----------



## herstephens (Jun 13, 2013)

Guess i'm ordering from pp then lol. Thanks for the input


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Jun 13, 2013)

peptidelabs and great white peptides both gone too


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 14, 2013)

GW new url
http://www.greatwhitepeptide.com/

URL





Boss of Bosses said:


> peptidelabs and great white peptides both gone too


----------



## scottafl (Jul 23, 2013)

oped an account on SRC and ready to purchase. they want me to provide this "Please provide a brief but specific description of your intended use of the ordered product" . Does anybody know what they are looking for and what would be considered "legit"?


----------



## l18m83 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi,

I made an order with SRC on Friday and received a reply about them not being able to process my order as the stuff is to be used for vitro purposes only. I thought I had made it clear that this was the case, nevertheless, I've sent them an email and still yet to have received a reply and they have yet to refund me. Anyone else experienced this? Seems a shame for a company with such good reviews.

Thanks!


----------

